# [mise à jour] paquets bloqués (résolu)

## Kevin57

Bonsoir,

Je cherche à faire une mise à jour (emerge -uDN world) mais j'ai un problème de paquets bloqués, que j'ai supprimés mais qui continuent d'apparaitre dans la liste... Que faire? 

Voile le resultat de la commande :

```
# emerge -uDN world

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/cpio-2.9-r2 [2.9-r1]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/patch-2.5.9  USE="(-build%)"

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r2  USE="(-bootstrap%) (-build%)"

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/iputils-20071127 [20070202]

[ebuild  N F  ] dev-java/sun-jce-bin-1.6.0

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-429 [416]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/which-2.19 [2.16]

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/pager-0

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/cairo-1.8.6-r1  USE="-svg*"

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/grep-2.5.4-r1 [2.5.1a-r1]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/wget-1.11.4 [1.10.2]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/gzip-1.3.12-r1 [1.3.12]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.6 [3.1.5-r5]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/tar-1.20 [1.19-r1]

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-2.1.9 [2.0.7] USE="spell*"

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3  USE="build*"

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/syslog-ng-2.1.4 [2.0.10] USE="-sql%"

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/groff-1.20.1-r1 [1.19.2-r1] USE="X* -examples%" LINGUAS="-ja%"

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.14.2 [2.13.1.1] USE="(-uclibc)"

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/psmisc-22.6 [22.5-r2] USE="X*"

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-1.6f-r3 [1.6e-r3] USE="-lzma%"

[ebuild  N    ] app-i18n/man-pages-fr-2.39.0

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/man-pages-posix-2003a

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/man-pages-3.21  USE="nls" LINGUAS="fr -cs -da -de -es -it -ja -nl -pl -ro -ru -zh_CN"

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1  USE="build*"

[ebuild   R   ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.15  USE="jce* nsplugin*"

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.11.1  USE="build*"

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.5 [3.4]

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-141 [115-r1]

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/sox-14.2.0  USE="png*"

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libquicktime-1.1.1  USE="png*"

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r4  USE="build* -symlink*"

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/busybox-1.13.2 [1.8.2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.1.2.2 [4.0.18.1-r1] USE="-audit%"

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-5.2_p1-r1 [4.7_p1-r6] USE="X* -pkcs11%"

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/aspell-0.60.6  LINGUAS="fr*"

[ebuild  N    ] app-dicts/aspell-fr-0.60

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r5  USE="build*"

[uninstall    ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05

[blocks b     ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext ("dev-perl/Locale-gettext" is blocking dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r5)

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Test-Harness-3.10

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/PodParser-1.35

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/lcms-1.18-r1  USE="tiff*"

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.14.7-r2  USE="tiff*"

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6 [3.5.9-r4] USE="tiff*"

[ebuild   R   ] app-cdr/k3b-1.0.5-r6  LINGUAS="fr*"

[blocks B     ] perl-core/Test-Harness ("perl-core/Test-Harness" is blocking dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r5)

[blocks B     ] perl-core/PodParser ("perl-core/PodParser" is blocking dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r5)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r5', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=dev-lang/perl-5.8.2-r1 required by ('installed', '/', 'net-im/pidgin-2.5.9', 'nomerge')

    dev-lang/perl required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-perl/XML-SAX-0.16', 'nomerge')

    dev-lang/perl required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-perl/XML-LibXML-Common-0.13', 'nomerge')

    (and 19 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'perl-core/Test-Harness-3.10', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=perl-core/Test-Harness-2.56 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r5', 'nomerge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'perl-core/PodParser-1.35', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=perl-core/PodParser-1.32 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r5', 'nomerge')

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.
```

Merci beaucoup par avance,

Kevin57

Edit : la simple commande emerge --update fonctionne quant à elle...

Edit 2 : et emerge --update --deep fonctionne aussi... D'où venait le problème alors?Last edited by Kevin57 on Tue Aug 25, 2009 6:23 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## netfab

Hello, le problème vient du useflag build sur le paquet dev-lang/perl.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/man-pages-posix-2003a
> 
> [ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/man-pages-3.21  USE="nls" LINGUAS="fr -cs -da -de -es -it -ja -nl -pl -ro -ru -zh_CN"
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> $ equery uses perl
> 
> [ Searching for packages matching perl... ]
> ...

 

Sans le --newuse, la compilation de perl ne se refait pas, et le problème n'apparait pas.

----------

## Kevin57

Merci pour l'explication. N'y a-t-il pas moyen de s'arranger pour enlever ce useflag? Parce que emerge --update --deep a déjà mis pas mal de choses à jour mais il en reste toujours qui ne l'ont pas été quand je tapes emerge --update --deep --newuse...

----------

## philius

 *Kevin57 wrote:*   

> Merci pour l'explication. N'y a-t-il pas moyen de s'arranger pour enlever ce useflag? Parce que emerge --update --deep a déjà mis pas mal de choses à jour mais il en reste toujours qui ne l'ont pas été quand je tapes emerge --update --deep --newuse...

 

il semblerait que se soit toi qui est rajouté dans ton /etc/make.conf dans la variable use le flag build

ou alors paquet par paquet dans /etc/portage/package.use

cette flag n'est pas activé par defaut et plusieurs de tes paquets semblent l'avoir

la supprimer tout simplement des fichiers cité plus haut

----------

## geekounet

Salut ! Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## Kevin57

OK merci je jette un oeil à tout ça dès que je rentre chez moi!

geekounet : désolé je n'avais pas vu ce message, je corrige tout de suite!

----------

## Kevin57

Alors je viens de vérifier. En effet, j'avais bien le flag build dans mon USE. Je l'ai donc enlevé et le problème de paquets bloqués disparait. Après un autre problème de flags à régler, tout marche! Merci beaucoup!!

----------

